# DNP users please add your input to help me and others use safely :)



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

For anyone who has used dnp can you please add info to help me and others learn more before trying the substance.

Info such as:

Dnp dose,

Length run,

Supps used during,

Tools used to moniter health/temp,

Side effects experienced,

AAS run or not,

Weight lost,

Carbs eaten perday,

Amount of water consumed daily,

And finaly......was it worth it?

Will edit if anything else pops into my head.

Thanks


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dnp dose- 200mg ed

Length run- 2 weeks

Supps used during- electrolytes, t3, clen, MV, vit c, vit e, probably some more lol

Tools used to moniter health- none.

Side effects experienced- fat loss, a sweaty mrs.

AAS run or not- yep

Weight lost- 11lb

Carbs eaten perday- 150g

And finaly......was it worth it? Yeah it helped me lose fat so was happy lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Did it eat into muscle ?

Did it help strip stomach fat and did you have abs after ?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Looks like he has abs to me :thumbup1:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

200-600mg of the argentinian stuff depending on the day and how much has accumulated already

length run - usually a few weeks at a time followed by a few days off then back on, rinse and repeat

side effects - heat, sweat, dehydration etc

aas run - this time yes, last time just ostarine

weight lost - not sure yet but loads as usual

carbs eaten - however many i want according to my diet, i dont reduce it for the DNP


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Why the vit supplements alongside DNP? Advice


----------



## red9 (May 3, 2012)

I never used DNP, but an experienced friend of mine told me that T3 is only essential if you're doing a long cycle (around 3 weeks+)

If you're blasting 500mg for a week or two then there's no need.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Did it eat into muscle ?- no
> 
> Did it help strip stomach fat and did you have abs after ?- yes


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Op edited, water consumed added to list.

Thanks lads keep them coming


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm on day 3 now dude started a log in my journal might be of interest to u


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86:3389458 said:


> I'm on day 3 now dude started a log in my journal might be of interest to u


Thanks chris, subbed


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> For anyone who has used dnp can you please add info to help me and others learn more before trying the substance.
> 
> Info such as:
> 
> ...


You did the right thing with this post mate,do it for anything you're not sure about


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sc4mp0:3389504 said:


> You did the right thing with this post mate,do it for anything you're not sure about


Thanks mate im hoping to learn alot to settle me about running dnp in the future


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anymore experiences from dnp users please?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Currently half way through a 14 dayer

Water retention, look abit flat, carb cravings, heat, sweat, yellow p1ss, terrible yellow sh1t, weighthas fluctuated between about 4 lbs all week.

Supps for dnp are ala, vit c, vit e,pryuvate

Running 250 crystal.

Might bump up to 500 for last 3 days

Might


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tell me this lads do u see weight shifting on the scales on this or is it once u come off and the water shifts ? I've been on 4 days (not long I know) but no weight loss at all diets be tight too


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> Tell me this lads do u see weight shifting on the scales on this or is it once u come off and the water shifts ? I've been on 4 days (not long I know) but no weight loss at all diets be tight too


Weight will drop initially then go up as the water comes on. Forget the scale whilst running dnp, the results are only really apparent about 5 days after cessation.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

dnp is just one big mind Fcuk then lol il keep going untill I reach 14days then see if any weight drops then


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks lads keep em coming


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I thought the weight just dropped off on DNP? Am I setting myself up for dissapointment?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

squatthis said:


> I thought the weight just dropped off on DNP? Am I setting myself up for dissapointment?


Think I've gained a lb ffs lol I feel like a big watery bloated cnut lol diets be tight too lol better be worth it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86:3394561 said:


> Think I've gained a lb ffs lol I feel like a big watery bloated cnut lol diets be tight too lol better be worth it


Can you see the water your holding from the dnp? What bf% did you start at? And what does your diet is 'tight' mean exactly?

Thanks


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Diet is the same as when I used clen and I lost 6lbs in just over a week using it , just meant I've been sticking to it mate .

Yes look bloated and when I take my socks off there is big dent marks lol hoping it's water any way

Even with out the dnp I would be dropping a few lbs a week with what I'm eatting .

Did 20mins cardio tonight was sweating like fook


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86:3395285 said:


> Diet is the same as when I used clen and I lost 6lbs in just over a week using it , just meant I've been sticking to it mate .
> 
> Yes look bloated and when I take my socks off there is big dent marks lol hoping it's water any way
> 
> ...


Sounds like its just water from the dnp


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anybody else? I know stone14 ran dnp


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Think I've gained a lb ffs lol I feel like a big watery bloated cnut lol diets be tight too lol better be worth it


i bet thats frustrating lol when you hear so many good things about how effective DNP is, i would think 5days after you stop it will be worth it


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

chilisi said:


> this might help
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search.php?searchid=2588837


this doesnt work


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Hmm that's annoying. It was a link to various threads on DNP with loads of input and experience.
> 
> I'd suggest running low dose DNP, so you can function, do cardio with minimal sides.
> 
> I used electrolytes whilst on, but added nothing else.


thanks,

the overdosing thing is 250mg able to cause an overdose with anyone?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

No. I'd say over 2000mg and you are approaching serious danger zone. No that 1000mg wouldn't be warm but you wouldn't die.

I always lose loads of scale weight. Don't understand the guys who are saying they lose no scale weight and take on loads of water...are you actually dieting?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> No. I'd say over 2000mg and you are approaching serious danger zone. No that 1000mg wouldn't be warm but you wouldn't die.
> 
> I always lose loads of scale weight. Don't understand the guys who are saying they lose no scale weight and take on loads of water...are you actually dieting?


Been reading up on this looks like some guys take on water some don't , I'm Holding **** loads of water ATM


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> No. I'd say over 2000mg and you are approaching serious danger zone. No that 1000mg wouldn't be warm but you wouldn't die.
> 
> I always lose loads of scale weight. Don't understand the guys who are saying they lose no scale weight and take on loads of water...are you actually dieting?


x2


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi:3396620 said:


> I would say no, but it is person dependant. I'm sure the risk of going into hypothermia is only a risk at VERY high dosages.
> 
> It's wise to use a thermometer, to test your internal body temp daily.
> 
> Make it stays under 100 degrees Fahrenheit and you will be fine. I've taken upto 800mg and never gone that high, and I'm sure Aus has taken 1500mg and hasn't reached that temp either. He did need ephedrine to move though!


What happens if temp goes over 100? What should be done? A+e?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi:3396690 said:


> Heat Illness which could lead to hypothermia.


So a+e?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

i help water while running dnp.. didn't no i was untill i came off and dropped another 4lbs.. see my dnp log with before and after pics.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/189097-dnp-i-love-bloody-stuff-lol-went-fat-thin-6-weeks.html

the last pic is the day i stopped dnp so did look a little bloated.

i think dnp is the dogd dangles!!!!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi:3397316 said:


> Big difference lol if you went in A&E claiming you had Hypothermia on DNP and they tried to cool you down, you'd up a chilled corpse!


What do you mean by 'up a chilled corpse' ?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

crazypaver1:3398502 said:


> What do you mean by 'up a chilled corpse' ?


Sorry bit paranoid about the whole thing lol well most things i do in my life lol just one of them people!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi:3398546 said:


> Hypothermia is a cold illness, hyperthermia is a heat illness.
> 
> It's very very unlikely you will get either, especially hypothermia!


Thanks,

Any other input?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

So from what I have read, I am to expect the following:

- Increased temperature

- decreased energy

- lots of sweating

- weight loss initially

- water retention while on

- loss of water after finishing

- increase in glycogen stores after, compensating for the lack during use

Am I missing anything? Have I misunderstood and added anything?


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

I used DNP 250 recently whilst on a calorie deficit! No extra cardio etc!

Managed 10 days of only 1 pill a day and whilst on only lost about a pound in weight but a week after stopping I had lost half a stone!

Sides wise I was very hot and if I wasn't outside or sat in front of a fan then I sweat like crazy!

Did nothing special carb wise and extra supplements was only vitamin c!

Tried 2 a day for a couple of days but was unbearable

Will defo use again but only when a lot cooler


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Will be starting in 4 weeks so will see how it goes


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

landerson:3399613 said:


> I used DNP 250 recently whilst on a calorie deficit! No extra cardio etc!
> 
> Managed 10 days of only 1 pill a day and whilst on only lost about a pound in weight but a week after stopping I had lost half a stone!
> 
> ...


So you where holding water aswell then till around a week after, did you look visusly better?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Also after a night on the ale i get aching legs due to lack of electrolytes (or so i read) does this mean i will defo need electrolyte supps if im 'prone'


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> For anyone who has used dnp can you please add info to help me and others learn more before trying the substance.
> 
> Info such as:
> 
> ...


Great thread mate, wish I thought of if! Very interesting


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

As for the water added on dnp what causes the water gain? Would letro or adex stop the water? If it is something to do with E im assuming it will, if not then no but i dont know what causes it it the 1st place, anyone???


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

any more info with this guys,, a very good thread in my opinion


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

after reading this thread

Give me some DNP lol!!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Im now on 500mg DNP per day and Im a proper sweaty mess lol....seem to be holding a bit of water round my stomach area but Im sure that will drop off when I finish using it. Im tempted to take it up to 600mg per day, but going to give 500mg a few more days yet.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> new lab producing dnp d-hacks laboratories some of the best dnp out there!. 250mg crystal dnp with 1000mg vit c
> 
> :wink:


this is the stuff i used dhacks dnp on my dnp cycle log. defo the best stuff out there chaps.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Shameless plugging there Daniel and Ethan


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> this is the dnp i used on my dnp cycle log. defo the best stuff out there chaps.


How many different dnp labs have you tried??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

daniel_3855 said:


> new lab producing dnp d-hacks laboratories some of the best dnp out there!. 250mg crystal dnp with 1000mg vit c
> 
> :wink:


Too you aswell, how many different dnp labs have you tried?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Had a look into this earleyer as soon as I see a side off going blind couldent off got off the site fast enough


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> How many different dnp labs have you tried??


i have used brl and hp.

i am happy to help the feedback as i no its good so why not rate it?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Shameless plugging there Daniel and Ethan


plugging? here to help thats all!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> i have used brl and hp.
> 
> i am happy to help the feedback as i no its good so why not rate it?


No problem with rating it at all  that's why I asked  genuine question. Thanks.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

sorry c.hill.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

i no atleast 5 guys on here who used this dnp before it became a brand name so sure they will pop there feedback in aswell


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> sorry c.hill.


What for?lol


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> What for?lol


lol for jumping the gun fort you was making a snide comment ha my head is all over atm


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Would you be able to run DNP if you have very physical job or would it be to hard to function


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> I was hitting PBS and running daily on dnp people who can't function need to man up! Christ!


x2 totally agree!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Anybody run dnp without aas as well? Curious to know if results would change much in terms of muscle loss.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Dnp is not catabolic like t3 ,t4 so u wouldn't expect to lose muscle geared or not
> 
> Plus if juiced user too little protein he'd lose muscle , aas work on food so without no amount of juice will keep tissue


Nice one thanks


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> For anyone who has used dnp can you please add info to help me and others learn more before trying the substance.
> 
> Info such as:
> 
> ...


Edit: Im 3 days off DNP and have dropped another 2lbs due to keeping my diet the same and the residual levels still in my system


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

If 200mg of DNP is said to raise metabolism by 30%....would 600mg increase it by 60% or does it taper off after a certain point??


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Crazy guys using dnp and only losing 6-10lbs u cud do this carb cycling with clen and t3 and save yourself the internal danger of dnp!!!
> 
> It's like using a shotgun at a conker match!!!!


so i take it you have never used dnp then. its not dangerous at all! the correct dose correct sups and high water intake makes it to be a very safe most powerful fat burner out there.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Tbh and very sensitive to offending who ever said dnp wasn't dangerous :
> 
> A.is totally dumb
> 
> ...


Tbf mate not one person has said they use 600mg-1g dnp, except chilisi saying he went upto 800mg once but monitored himself.

The majority including myself use 200mg and have all said as long as you don't go stupid with doses and are responsible you won't kill yourself.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

as c.hill says mate me and many many others didn't go over 400mg so at that dose it is very safe. you can get great results far better than clen t5's eca ect with just 200mg per day.

i should of stated before i was taking about low dose 200-400max not running 1000mg now that could be very dangerous.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Durhamlad, there's individual tolerance. So it varys.

But your looking at each 100mg powder dnp = 15% increase


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> as c.hill says mate me and many many others didn't go over 400mg so at that dose it is very safe. you can get great results far better than clen t5's eca ect with just 200mg per day.
> 
> i should of stated before i was taking about low dose 200-400max not running 1000mg now that could be very dangerous.


Thanks for reps friend.

After doing more research into this, i might one day consider it, Clen seems to be far more dangerous than DNP is.

Someone said DNP alters your DNA on here, not sure how true that is or what they meant though.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

andysutils said:


> Thanks for reps friend.
> 
> After doing more research into this, i might one day consider it, Clen seems to be far more dangerous than DNP is.
> 
> Someone said* DNP alters your DNA *on here, not sure how true that is or what they meant though.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Andy what did you find when researching to find clen is more dangerous than dnp? Not saying your wrong but just interested and it would prove a point on this thread


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Andy what did you find when researching to find clen is more dangerous than dnp? Not saying your wrong but just interested and it would prove a point on this thread


perhaps hes referring to the risks associated with stimulants. i have used both, prefer dnp


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

What are the dangers of stims such as clen? Ive not ran clen or dnp


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

great thread :thumb:

can I ask about T3?

from what I read it would help to run t3 when running dnp

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

From what i understand t3 really helps when running dnp


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

dnp lowers your natural thyroid production aka (natural t3 levels) so yes its a bonus to take t3 while running dnp to keep t3 levels up.

clen is defo more dangerous than dnp clen affects the heart badly! you can easy have a heart attack while running clen and a greater chance if you are very overweight imo


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Any drug used incorrectly is dangerous. The level of danger varies by individual ... for example, for someone with heart problems to begin, I think clen would be playing with fire.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Thanks for reps friend.
> 
> After doing more research into this, i might one day consider it, Clen seems to be far more dangerous than DNP is.
> 
> Someone said *DNP alters your DNA* on here, not sure how true that is or what they meant though.


did you look into this atall mate?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Scott, Ausbuilt has posted the harefield recovery protocol studies on Clen being used in patients whom suffered chronic heart failure, it showed that clen can help the heart recover as it showed clen has anabolic properties in the smooth myocardial muscles, but they were running 720mcg 3 times daily! But would clen be so friendly if these anabolic proprieties were found in normal healthy hearts?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Ran 3 pills of the argentina stuff Friday night, Saturday morning, Saturday evening (as in 3 each time) then 2 on Sunday morning.

2 of each 3 were crystal and 1 was powder.

Dear god I was panting like a dog and struggling to move around all weekend.

Of course I knew that would happen but always good to report fun and games right?

I usually run 2 crystal pills per evening when dieting as I find that's tolerable in a day job.

Argen defo stronger than UK based stuff though.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> Ran 3 pills of the argentina stuff Friday night, Saturday morning, Saturday evening (as in 3 each time) then 2 on Sunday morning.
> 
> 2 of each 3 were crystal and 1 was powder.
> 
> ...


Go for a swim dude, will help keep you cool whilst you get some cv done! It will hit you hard when you climb out of the water though, like a heatwave!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Superhorse:3441136 said:


> Ran 3 pills of the argentina stuff Friday night, Saturday morning, Saturday evening (as in 3 each time) then 2 on Sunday morning.
> 
> 2 of each 3 were crystal and 1 was powder.
> 
> ...


Thats alot if there 200mg like in uk and idiotic really


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Ran 3 pills of the argentina stuff Friday night, Saturday morning, Saturday evening (as in 3 each time) then 2 on Sunday morning.
> 
> 2 of each 3 were crystal and 1 was powder.
> 
> ...


stronger than uk stuff? dont understand? as everyone who supplies dnp in the uk will get there raw's from oversea's anyway? so none is uk stuff?

the ones i use (and i have used many labs.) are bloody strong! just 1 cap is more than enough lol! 2 caps now thats pushing it...all depends on the quality of the raw's and if they are correctly dosed imo


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

They get the powder abroad and then they mix in vit c and whatever else so you get less than claimed in the pill.I've tries 2 UK made and they aren't as strong as argen stuff.admittedly I just take more to compensate but that's not the point is it...

And yes its a lot of Dnp,I maximise the wknd and find crystal is in and out a bit quicker than powder so I work back towards a reasonable active amount for the week in the office...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

DNP is an industrial yellow dye, it doesn't matter what country you get it from it's still the same thing. The only difference will be the person who's capped it and if they've put the right amount in each cap (in this case 200mg). That's the only real variable between dnp caps


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Don't know why you are getting defensive. I said vitiman c as it's a common filler and also said other jazz too. I said I've tried from 2 UK sources and they were not as effective and in my opinion had less active substance than the argen stuff. What exactly has got you riled up about that? I'm not saying you can't fit more in a cap because of course you can but that's not the point is it.



daniel_3855 said:


> because vit c is added means they wont have as much dnp as claimed? thats bull mate. i cap my own dnp 250mg with 1000mg vit c. and still need a little extra filler. all depends what size caps you use...+ you cant say argen stuff is stronger you dont no where all the uk sources get there raw's from could be from the same source as argen...the uk stuff you tried must of been underdosed if you feel your argen stuff is stronger mate...before i started capping i used many labs dnp and found them to be underdosed compared to when i used my own correctly dose!.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I got some white and green ones 250mg apparently. stopping my cardio in 2 weeks so will try some then and update


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I got some white and green ones 250mg apparently. stopping my cardio in 2 weeks so will try some then and update


What dose mate?

what supps?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> What dose mate?
> 
> what supps?


Will take for 1-2 weeks on week 4 Of test e cycle one cap a day unless I can cope with more. Then again at the end. Have t3 as well.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Will take for 1-2 weeks on week 4 Of test e cycle. Then again at the end. Have t3 as well.


what dose t3 will you run mate?


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

also interested in what does people run t3


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

i run 75mcg t3 on my dnp log.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

125mcg t3


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i used 100 while on cycle and found it was eating into my muscle, how can this be avoided if such high doses are needed for dnp also?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> U didn't train hard enuff r eat enuff protein
> 
> Iv used 100mcg as a natural and got stronger and leaner !
> 
> T3 improves protein synthesis


so do i need to up my protien intake while using t3 and dnp?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Old post but very usefull*

HOW TO NOT **** UP DNP:

Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way.

FIRST GUIDLINE:

Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc.

Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM.

SECOND GUIDLINE:

How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle.

Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE.

Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.

Foods I suggest including:

Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP).

Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving. See this article

Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion.

V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes.

Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me.

THIRD GUIDELINE:

Supplements and DNP. I suggest:

ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy.

Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection.

Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc.

Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout.

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them:

Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant.

Grape seed extract

Syntrax Radox

Green Tea

Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day

Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day

Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day.

Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day.

Vitamins E and C

Supplements NOT to use:

Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further.

DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you.

Syntrax Swole - a personal discovery. I tried Swole while on DNP...once. Two hours of hell, feeling inside-out.

FOURTH GUIDELINE:

working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are NOT going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time.

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do NOT do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it.

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin.

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise.

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%. The summaries are all right here, friends. Karma me up!

DNP is Ames negative, and does not promote tumors. See for yourself at http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/dinitrop.html reports on health risks. While there have not been human studies, animal studies found no cancers caused by DNP administration. It is considered a toxin because it causes nausea, sweating, and weight loss.

http://www.cyberiron.com/drugs/dinitrophenol.html reports on halth risks from external exposue. In other words, don't get it in your eyes, or on your skin if you're allergic. Pretty elementary stuff.

http://www.ebec2000.com/abstracts/056.htm This animal study documents a 64% increase in metabolism. "These findings confirm that DNP effectively increases metabolic rate..." Duh.

http://www.zymed.com/pdf/04-xxxx/04-8300.pdf A PDF file about an antidote to DNP.

http://www.boehringer-ingelheim.es/...glesa/cap13.htm finds that DNP did not activate liver enzymes (MAT) associated with liver damage

"Comparative study of toxicity of 4-nitrophenol and 2,4-dinitrophenol in newborn and young rats." Koizumi M, Yamamoto Y, Ito Y, Takano M, Enami T, Kamata E, Hasegawa R. Division of Risk Assessment, National Institute of Health Sciences, 1-18-1 Kamiyoga, Seta***a-ku, Tokyo 158-8501, Japan. This study found that DNP can induce death in overdosed amounts, but that up to that point no toxicity was evident, nor were there any abnormalities in physical development.

"Phenol toxicity and conjugation in human colonic epithelial cells." Pedersen G, Brynskov J, Saermark T. Dept of Medical Gastroenterology, Herlev University Hospital, Copenhagen, Denmark.. This study found that DNP has a toxic effect on cells of the colon, with "toxic" defined in two ways: first, it interfered with metabolism (this we know-it's the intended effect of DNP users!) and second, it interfered with bowel inflammation (not a health risk. This is caused by osmotic effect, with the worst results being softened stools and gas).

"Mechanisms of bacterial resistance to macrolide antibiotics." Nakajima Y. Division of Microbiology, Hokkaido College of Pharmacy, 7-1 Katsuraoka-cho, Otaru, Hokkaido 047-0264, Japan. This study found that antibiotic-resistant bacteria could be thwarted with DNP. "the extent of the accumulated drug in a resistant cell increases as much as that in a susceptible cell in the presence of an uncoupling agent such as&#8230;2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP)."

"Absence of Crabtree effect in human melanoma cells adapted to growth at low pH: reversal by respiratory inhibitors." Burd R, Wachsberger PR, Biaglow JE, Wahl ML, Lee I, Leeper DB. Departments of Radiation Oncology, Kimmel Cancer Center, Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19107, USA. Check this out-DNP actually helps make melanoma tumors easier to attack by increasing ratio of oxygen consumption to lactic acid production, while glycolysis remains the same. "Therefore, tumor acute acidification and oxygenation can be achieved by exposure&#8230;"

"New insights in the cellular processing of platinum antitumor compounds, using fluorophore-labeled platinum complexes and digital fluorescence microscopy."

Molenaar C, Teuben JM, Heetebrij RJ, Tanke HJ, Reedijk J. Department of Molecular Cell Biology, Leiden University Medical Centre, The Netherlands. DNP is used as a control in tests of antitumor cells because it does NOT bind to cell DNA, nor promote tumors, yet its staining abilities enable tracking of the uptake of antitumor drugs.

Specific inhibition of breast cancer cells by antisense poly-DNP-oligoribonucleotides and targeted apoptosis." Ru K, Taub ML, Wang JH. Department of Biochemistry, State University of New York, Buffalo 14260-3000, USA Are you ready for this? DNP actually INHIBITS (!!!) breast cancers! Yes, not only does it NOT promote cancers, it's being recognized as a cancer-fighter/blocker. "Two membrane-permeable and RNase-resistant antisense poly-2'-O-(2,4-dinitrophenyl)-oligoribonucleotides (poly-DNP-RNAs) have been synthesized as inhibitors of human breast cancer&#8230;fluorescence assay indicates that the targeted antisense inhibition by poly-DNP-RNAs leads to apoptosis of SK-Br-3 cells but does not affect nontumorigenic MCF-10A cells. The control poly-DNP-RNAs with random or sense nucleotide sequence are completely inactive." Plain English? DNP can be synthesized as an anti-cancer compound, because tests show that it blocks mutagens but does NOT affect non-mutagenic (healthy) cells, and has no RNA effects on them.

"Heat shock protein induction by certain chemical stressors is correlated with their cytotoxicity, lipophilicity and protein-denaturing capacity." Neuhaus-Steinmetz U, Rensing L. Institute of Cell Biology, Biochemistry and Biotechnology, NW II University of Bremen, Germany. The thermic effect of DNP induces protein synthesis (heat shock protein, or HSP, synthesis). In fact, it's quite GOOD at it: "ASA, DNP and CCCP induced HSP at lower concentrations than substances with a similar lipophilicity&#8230;"

"Comparative effects of the metabolic inhibitors 2,4-dinitrophenol and iodoacetate on mouse neuroblastoma cells in vitro." Andres MI, Repetto G, Sanz P, Repetto M.

National Institute of Toxicology, Seville, Spain. In this study, DNP's observed effect was an increase in metabolism (duh!), while the other toxins compared to it had harmful in vitro effects but no increase in metabolism.

"Inhibition of uncoupled respiration in tumor cells. A possible role of mitochondrial Ca2+ efflux." Gabai VL.Medical Radiology Research Center, Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, Obninsk. DNP not only does not cause tumors, but it inhibited their respiration by 20-25% compared to controls.

"Amsacrine-induced lesions in DNA and their modulation by novobiocin and 2,4-dinitrophenol." Shibuya ML, Buddenbaum WE, Don AL, Utsumi H, Suciu D, Kosaka T, Elkind MM. Department of Radiology and Radiation Biology, Colorado State University, Fort Collins 80523. In this study, researchers found that DNP abrogates-or disrupts-cytotoxicity in hamsters (using cancerous cells). They expected to find that DNP would interfere with anticancer treatments, but instead found that DNP increased their effects. They state, though, that they cannot claim a proven effect of DNP on anticancer treatments yet, although they do agree that treatment with DNP actually enhanced the effects of the DNA regenerative therapy of anticancer chemotherapy.

"Induction of endonucleolytic DNA cleavage in human acute myelogenous leukemia cells by etoposide, camptothecin, and other cytotoxic anticancer drugs: a cautionary note." Kaufmann SH. Oncology Center, Johns Hopkins Hospital, Baltimore, Maryland 21205. The authors warn that certain anti-leukemia drugs resulted in "extensive DNA degradation." BUT (good ol' DNP to the rescue!), "Preincubation with dinitrophenol abolished the effect&#8230;"

"[Dependence of the nature of the action of metabolic inhibitors on ribosomal RNA synthesis in Ehrlich ascites carcinoma cells on cell integrity]" [Article in Russian] Akhlynina TV, Buzhurina IM, Panov MA, Rozovskaia IA, Chernaia NG. DNP actually inhibits the synthesis of RNA in carcinoma cells. In other words, it helps cancerous cells commit suicide by neutering themselves. "Ribosomal RNA (rRNA) synthesis in the intact Ehrlich ascite carcinoma cells is selectively inhibited by papaverin (ED50 = 0.01 mM), 2,4-dinitrophenol (DPN; ED50 = 5 microM), and actinomycin D (ED50 = 0.1 microgram/ml)."

"Autocatabolism of surface macromolecules shed by human melanoma cells." Bystryn JC, Perlstein J. Cancer Res 1982 Jun;42(6):2232-7. This study finds that DNP helps melanoma cells die (autocatabolize) while other cells are unaffected.

http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside - tons of research, including medical studies. Excerpts:

DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation © 1996 Robert Ames)

Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)."

"it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system...dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart."

"Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine."

"dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor Pouchet)."

Interestingly, one medical theory on a health ADVANTAGE of DNP is that the slight increase in thermogenic temperature simulates the fever a body induces during a viral attack. The body increases itsheat to protect organs but kill viruses, and some theorize that DNP can do the same thing, thus killing viruses in the body. In this mechanism, DNP may have an immune-enhancing effect.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I found this-

Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way.

FIRST GUIDLINE: Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc.

Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM.

SECOND GUIDLINE...How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle.

Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE.

Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.

Foods I suggest including:

Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP).

Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving. See this article

Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion.

V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes.

Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me.

THIRD GUIDELINE...Supplements and DNP. I suggest:

ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy.

Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection.

Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc.

Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout.

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them:

Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant.

Grape seed extract

Syntrax Radox

Green Tea

Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day

Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day

Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day.

Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day.

Vitamins E and C

Supplements NOT to use:

Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further.

DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you.

Syntrax Swole - a personal discovery. I tried Swole while on DNP...once. Two hours of hell, feeling inside-out.

FOURTH GUIDELINE...working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are NOT going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time.

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do NOT do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it.

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin.

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise.

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%. The summaries are all right here, friends. Karma me up!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well im week 3 in test e cycle. Gonna run dnp for the next week (starting tomorrow after last boxing session for awhile) as a trial at 250mg with 25mcg of t3 ED (have clen but will lay off this). If it goes well in the first week i will run it for 2 weeks (If I can handle it while sitting infront of my desk for 12 hours a day!) then I will look at running it again at the end of the cycle for 2+ weeks with 100mg of var ed as well.

I dont think ill run more than 250mg a day at any point other than might throw in 500mg on a weekend.

Whats best time to take these? On waking up? or before bed? or mid day? My workouts are generally about 6pm ED.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Elvis82 said:


> I found this-
> 
> Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way.
> 
> ...


this is what i just posted but with half of it gone lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well i think im going take it on a evening. At least this means i will be sort of functional in the day  so will take between 6-8pm tomorrow


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> well i think im going take it on a evening. At least this means i will be sort of functional in the day  so will take between 6-8pm tomorrow


not sure mate on the post i just put up sits says last tab of the day at around 5?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

S#it! You beat me to it!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> well i think im going take it on a evening. At least this means i will be sort of functional in the day  so will take between 6-8pm tomorrow


This is what I do now. Much better this way. Levels aren't as stable as dosing am / pm but the worst of the sweats is during the night. I have taken 400mg per night since Wednesday and functioned as normal at work.

Didn't plan on running dnp again so soon, had a tub from ages ago that i thought was fake, was going to chuck it out but thought I better test first... It's real lol. Thought may as well do a mini cut on it for a few days


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well guys am before my order, but asking myself if there are more than the two known uk-based dnp source with h... and the other new d-hack - lab ****.

Would be good to know, which offer the best stuff.


----------



## red9 (May 3, 2012)

Wlkir100 said:


> Well guys am before my order, but asking myself if there are more than the two known uk-based dnp source with h... and the other new d-hack - lab ****.
> 
> Would be good to know, which offer the best stuff.


dhacks is good quality stuff and postage is nice and quick.


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sure  ! my püosting was old ... just more than satisfied with service and quality.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Ah old post phew as u were


Lol **** that **** i like getting bigger


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Lol **** that **** i like getting bigger


Haha thought you was on your way to the headmasters room then mate :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha thought you was on your way to the headmasters room then mate :laugh:


Lmao I was like wtf.


----------

